# Nicht genügend Programmspeicher



## enboss (26 September 2019)

Hallo,
vorab-ich weiß,dass die Frage eher in das Unterforum "Magische Glaskugel" gehört, trotzdem frage ich einfach mal.


Ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu erweitern und bin dabei an ein Problem gestoßen, welches ich seit tagen nicht gelöst kriege.
Sobald ich eine, von mir erstellte Visu mit den Elementen aus der WagoAppScheduler , (Zufall? Grund für das Problem??) im Projekt referenziere, habe ich 4k Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch das Programm zu simulieren oder hochzuladen.
(Siehe Anhang)
Ich kann den Code ohne Fehler übersetzen, aber sobald ich simulieren möchte kommen wieder die Fehler. Bereinigen hilft auch nicht weiter.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit den Infos schon weiterhelfen?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## holgermaik (26 September 2019)

Hallo 
ziehe dein Fenster mal auf, dass man den gesamten Text lesen kann. Deine Visu und die Eigenschaften sind eher unwichtig.
Die Infos zu den 3 Speicherbereichen sind interressant, sowie die erste Fehlermeldung im diesem Zusammenhang.
Welcher Controller?


----------



## enboss (26 September 2019)

Hallo,
der Controller soll 8100 werden.
Leider weiß ich nicht, welche von den 2000 Meldungen wichtig ist.


----------



## holgermaik (26 September 2019)

Hallo
Dein gesamt allozierter Speicher beträgt 10,4 MB wobei 8,6 MB auf globale Daten entfallen und 1,9 MB auf Code.
Leider hat dein Controller nur 10MB.
Also auf etwas verzichten oder größeren Controller kaufen oder mal dein Programm optimieren.

Holger


----------



## enboss (27 September 2019)

Hallo, da habe ich gleich mal eine Frage.
Kann man irgendwie raus finden was alles in Speicher geladen wird und wie groß es im einzelnen ist?
Ist es wirklich alles nur Code oder sind zum Beispiel auch Bilder drin und Visualisierungen.
Apropos - ich lade mehrmals die Visu Scheduler für Zeitschaltuhren. Kann man das mit nur einer Instanz machen? Man muss ja immer unter Einstellungen die passenden Variablen mit angeben(referenzieren), deswegen lege ich auch immer neue Frames mit der besagten Visu. Dabei bleibt aber das Erscheinungsbild immer gleich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## holgermaik (27 September 2019)

> Kann man irgendwie raus finden was alles in Speicher geladen wird und wie groß es im einzelnen ist?


Sicherlich. Im Moment kann ich dazu allerdings nicht sagen


> Ist es wirklich alles nur Code oder sind zum Beispiel auch Bilder drin und Visualisierungen.


Das ist dein komplettes Projekt inklusive Hardwarekonfig & Visuvariablen & Visubilder. 
Was meinst du mit Bilder?. eine Zeichnung die du angefertigt hast oder eine Gruppe von Visuelementen?
Zum  Scheduler kann ich nicht sagen. kenne ich nicht. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Wago diesen als Template zur Verfügung stellt.
In diesem Fall werden nur die Variablen mehrfach auf den Controller geladen.


> deswegen lege ich auch immer neue Frames mit der besagten Visu. Dabei bleibt aber das Erscheinungsbild immer gleich.


Das ist sehr loblich. So sollte es sein.


----------



## holgermaik (27 September 2019)

> der Controller soll 8100 werden.


Ich lese gerade du hast den Controller noch nicht.
Dann nimm einen 82.. Der hat 60MB. da kann man sich schon etwas austoben. Eventuell einen der 2. Generation, der bringt auch noch etwas mehr an Leistung.


----------



## enboss (30 September 2019)

Hallo holgermaik,
vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Ich habe tatsächlich noch einen 8200er hier noch liegen. Dann werde ich mal mit dem weitermachen.
Mich würde es bloß interessieren, ob es an mir und meiner Unwissenheit liegt , dass der Speicher bei so einem relativ einfachen Programm schon voll ist, oder ob das einfach so ist und der 8100 halt nicht für Programme mit Webvisu konzipiert ist.Aber gut, kommt sicherlich noch 
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------

